# cod 6 teaser trailer.dont get to excited lol.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/47178.html

not any real gameplay footage but,heh,atleast its still modern warfare :argie:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeh cant wait for Cod4.2 will be great! Loved Cod4 but hated cod5.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh how i cant wait for MW2!! Its gunna knock the socks of crappy COD5!!!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

COD5 was still good, just gameplay wasnt very long, story mode was shocking and hard to understand, and i missed the technology on the guns (lasers and what not) apart from that it was alrite  haha


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cant wait!!

Is it launching in October or November? Cos the Ammmerrrcans have a silly way of writing their dates!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> COD5 was still good, just gameplay wasnt very long, story mode was shocking and hard to understand, and i missed the technology on the guns (lasers and what not) apart from that it was alrite  haha


I loved the story mode on World at War but multiplayer was shocking. The tanks and dogs ruined most matches, the guns were completely out of balance with each other and the single shot rifles had to be used without scopes to get 25 kills before you could snipe with them.Even then you could walk up behind someone, zoom in on their head, fire and not hit them. Then they would turn round and stab you. It was bloody terrible! Roll on Modern Warfare 2 I say.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

October it is out and have already seen the trailers lol out of boredom sounds impressive though didnt buy CoD5 after palying it with my cousin so went back to 4 lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like cod 5 ,I hate the dogs,artillery barrages and ******s who camp in tanks.
Also hate people who are blatant cheaters,like those **** bags who find you on the map despite never having fired your gun or have the camo perk.Also the lack of skill of some people,I love stealthing about getting shots in on people whereas you get some turds who just run about like idiots with shot guns or auto's and they rack up 60/70/80 kills a game without actually being any good.

Oh another thing that pee's me off,people who you can tell have spent hours reconfiguring their keyboard so they can run around jumping and stabbing and shooting.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> I like cod 5 ,I hate the dogs,artillery barrages and ******s who camp in tanks.
> Also hate people who are blatant cheaters,like those **** bags who find you on the map despite never having fired your gun or have the camo perk.Also the lack of skill of some people,I love stealthing about getting shots in on people whereas you get some turds who just run about like idiots with shot guns or auto's and they rack up 60/70/80 kills a game without actually being any good.
> 
> Oh another thing that pee's me off,people who you can tell have spent hours reconfiguring their keyboard so they can run around jumping and stabbing and shooting.


sounds like you dont like anything about the game lol.you hate dogs,artillery and people who use tanks :lol:satchel charges have them out of tanks real quick. so let me get that right.your saying if some one doesnt play like you,you hate them lol.im a run and gunner myself,cant be arsed camping and hate turbo padders,martydom,last stand and juggernaut queers.

i usually rock the mp40 with stopping power and bettys.never use martydom,jugger noob or last stand but will use camo now n then.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

silverback said:


> your saying if some one doesnt play like you,you hate them lol.


Damn right.Lol
Been on it all night,had a 20 for 8 and 14 headshots woohoo.
Btw unscoped mosin nagants ftw!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

silverback said:


> sounds like you dont like anything about the game lol.you hate dogs,artillery and people who use tanks :lol:satchel charges have them out of tanks real quick.


2 satchel charges won't destroy a tank from my experiences, neither will 2 rockets, or 2 grenades. Which is what you get given per spawn. Even with Sonic Boom on it takes a ridiculous amount of rockets for the tanks to go down, whereas one shot from them and you're instantly dead. They totally ruin the game!

As for the dogs, they move much quicker than humans and are smaller, yet still take the same amount of bullets to kill. Plus they spawn over and over. How is that fair? At least in CoD4 you could shoot down the heli with a bit of teamwork!


----------

